# Grep



## schlawiner (21. Juli 2012)

Moin

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Richtig mache

grep <force_ip_address> $var1/$configvar/dedicated.cfg &>/dev/null
if [[ $? -eq 0 ]]; then  
  sed -i $var1/$configvar/dedicated.cfg -e "s/^\(<force_ip_address>\).*$/\1${IP}/(</force_ip_address>)"
else  
  echo "<force_ip_address>${IP}</force_ip_address>" >> $var1/$configvar/dedicated.cfg
fi

Ziel ist es die Variable in der Config zu prüfen und zu ersetzen

Fehlermeldung:
line 28: force_ip_address: No such file or directory


----------



## erik s. (22. Juli 2012)

Die Spitzen Klammern werden von der Shell als Ein-/Ausgabeumleitung interpretiert. Sie müssen mittels Single- oder Doublequotes escaped werden, also

```
grep "<force_ip_address>" $var1/$configvar/dedicated.cfg &>/dev/null
...
```


----------

